# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  HexBug Warriors TRANSFORMERS, Innovation First International, Inc., Greenville, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Innovation First International, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

HexBug Warriors - Play Test review - Viridia v's Bionika in Three Battles to the death 

 Published on Nov 8, 2014




> HexBug Warriors are the bigger more powerful version of the HexBug Nanos specially made for battling!
> Watch to see which Battling HexBug Warrior will win in this three battle match.
> 
> There is clever technology in each Warrior that detects knocks and bashes and records that as 'damage'. There is a LED indicator on their backs that represent the current health status. When a Warrior has taken too much damage, it stops automatically.
> There are also two modes of play 'Practice mode' and 'Battle mode'.
> I demonstrate Battle mode in this video. 'Practise mode' deactivates the damage sensor and then these Warriors will keep battling and running until their power cells die. (Same as a HexBug Nano)
> 
> My advice is not to have to big an arena and be mindful that each Warrior fights for their own honour and victory. These are not team players!
> 
> These may not be new game toy but these are great fun and amazing value right now. I got this Battle Areana and these Two Warriors for only ?14.00 brand new.

----------


## Airicist

HexBug Warriors Transformers - Play Test Review with 7 Battles - Autobots v's Decepticons 

Published on Feb 20, 2015




> Detailed Play Test review of all six HexBug Warrior Transformers.
> The main event is 7 head to head team battles between the Autobots v's Decepticons.
> In this video I cover all compatibility topics with both older HexBug Warriors and HexBug Nanos.
> Watch to the end to see the 'grudge' match!
> 
> Being able to modify and tweak your Transformers to find the ultimate fighting warrior adds many hundreds of different combinations across these six transformers.

----------

